# ¿Como reparar un TCM de voyager modelo 98?



## Luis Camacho (Jun 25, 2015)

Que tal! buen día a todos, quisiera saber si podrían ayudarme, soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatronica pero tambien trabajo en un taller mecánico donde llego una camioneta voyager 3.8 modelo 98 con una falla un poco extraña. La falla es la siguiente: resulta que cuando la enciendes y comienzas a avanzar todo trabaja muy bien, realiza todos los cambios, pero una vez que se hace un alto total y quieres comenzar a avanzar de nuevo ya no realiza ningún cambio, como si la caja se bloqueara. Al parecer los 2 sensores de velocidad que contiene la caja están bien al igual que los cables que los alimentan, por eso estoy pensando que la falla puede presentarse en la computadora de la transmisión. Si alguien pudiera proporcionarme alguna información acerca del diagrama del TCM se los agradecería bastante. Saludos! ...


----------



## sergiot (Jun 26, 2015)

Que tal, le has hecho el test de la llave para saber que códigos de error presenta, o conectado un escáner para leer los códigos?


----------

